# Anyone know this company?



## jungle

Robert Bergman from the Netherlands has a seeds for sale. I've downloaded his literature on growing marijuana, and get emails from time to time. He has O G kush seeds for sale and a handful of good strains. I believe he's reputable from just recieving e mails just wondering if anyone has any personal experience ordering....and it would be coming from the Netherlands so I'm a little leery of ordering from there to USA, I did order a long time from the netherlands....which is Amsterdam Right? Anyways I'm tempted to order some og kush......moneys a little tight, Was going to sale some weed I just grew but decided to keep ot instead...Its free shipping and the seeds would be about 4 dollars apiece. if I buy 10 seeds and get 10 free....let me know if anyone has any info on this person....he seems very nice...


----------



## jungle

anyone want to help me choose some seeds   not exceeding $200.00 dollars....im looking for fast flowering non automatics....Right now I'm looking at Roberts seeds (see above)...theres free shipping....I can get 40 seeds for 160 dollars....and they can be white widow..65 days...og kush...55 days ..or super skunk..50 days......definately  want some og....maybe i could get the og and buy some other strain from the attitude or some where. Has anyone been eyeing some fast flowering strains....where it would be comparible to 20 seeds....for 160.00 free shipping......the comp up above is in the Netherlands and they ship to usa........anyone not like ordering from Netherlands...because the adress on the package might raise a red flag so to speak....would like to hear some input from anyone who would like to do so....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I would spend my money at a place with a great rep...   Ive never heard of the person you mention and would prob be alil worried about spending that kind of money with a random....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have never heard of him either.  Are there any reviews or feedback from others who have ordered his stuff?  I agree that I would be a little leery about spending that kind of money with an unknown.  

I wouldn't be too worried about ordering from Amsterdam......if it was a reputable company.


----------



## jungle

If you do a search....you'll see that  Robert Bergman.....has e books such as I love to grow marijuana    and I've seen some reviews and most people were happy......with their orders....but whose to say what is made up and what isn't....He says  he's just beginning his seed business, but claims to be involved with breeders and growing for about 15 years now....well I'll keep him in mind.....if the seeds are good a person can get 40 og kush for 155 dollars that's less than 4 dollars a seed.....If he's legit, and the seeds are good it's a good price for seeds in my opinion....maybe someone will be able to tell us more about the seed   shop......in due time....but I'd like to order in near future.....tk u   I emailed him last night to let him know I'm interested in some of his seeds to get some more verification from them to  make sure its OK.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I went and checked out his web site.  One of the things I noticed right off the bat was the "THC Booster" which will double your yield and increase your THC 50%!!!!  Anytime anyone makes claims like this, it simply turns me off to anything else they may have to say.  I have been growing for long enough to know that there is no product that will double your yield and increase your THC 50%.  In addition you are not really told what is in that stuff except in generalities and how large the bottles are or how long they may last.  That one thing alone makes me be quite suspicious of any other claims he might make.


----------



## lyfespan

I'm with THG on this one too, that site looks fishy, too much hype on false hopes


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I went and checked out his web site. One of the things I noticed right off the bat was the "THC Booster" which will double your yield and increase your THC 50%!!!!



:giggle:   dude please buy beans from someone reputable... theres no reason to gamble your money...  You can get 2 maybe 3 packs of beans from the Tude for your $200 and you will def know what your getting...   :48:


----------



## jungle

I bought from attitude 5 or 6 times....my number 1 choice......but I downloaded this other guys e books.....and then later.....he has seeds for sale......i'm in the market for seeds right now.....never grew og kush before.....seemed like a good price......thought i'd ask here. I didnt pay much attention to the fertilzer stuff yet and I get what you mean HempG...better safe than sorry.for sure....I was looking at some cinderella 99 stuff here but they were out...i'll keep looking, i dont work 40 hours a week and i make 8 dollars but i like my job, thats why i'm looking for a good deal, lot easier if you have extra money...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Look up Moscas Cinderella 99....    not over priced and very good gear....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I loved Joey Weed's C99, but alas he is no longer around.  I did like Mosca's, too.  C99 is my second favorite uppity high strain.

You know, maybe the guy is okay, but boy, I sure hate it when I go to a site and see B S along with the seeds...the THC booster (which is apparently something he came up with) just looks and smells like a scam.


----------



## jungle

.....looking further into attitude seeds....I see Pyramid seeds has some good prices and what sounds like some good strains that flower early and have some production and have some potency. Tutankhamon their ak 47 sound good.....I'm sorta wanting female seeds.which they have...(moscas C99 has regular seeds).....Fresh Candy a pheno of sweet tooth sounds good to me.Paradise seeds..and Alpujarrena..Paradise seeds .are 3 strains I can live with....and then G13 lab seeds has a cinderella that sounds good so these here I can go with...I have time to keep looking but so far these should work just fine.....If anyone knows of any reasons why I shouldn't buy any of these seeds let me know Tks everyone you do good...


----------



## joe1313

Their is some blue widow out their that is excellent,white rhino,and jock horror that I am growing right now.Go to Dutch seed and read what they have I am sure you will find something  you will like and in your budget.They have been shipping to the U S for a long time.Check them out.


----------



## jungle

tks joe....i looked at dutch passion  and dutch seeds.....I found some short flowering strains here at the tude....i.m planning on maybe ordering them in near future....doing a deeper search at Attitude...there are alot of reasonly priced female seeds....10 for about 50 dollars....type things.......nice plants!!  so your right attitude can fit every budget with some quality seeds...I did kust purchase some juicy fruit from a company i had ordered from before....they been out a long time....so i did that....I'd like to get King Kong Dr Underground...4 seeds fem......Ganja Farmer OG Loud Seeds....1 fem....Barney's Farm Critical Kush 1 fem......and 4 fem seeds from dinafem OG Kush......this will run about 150 dollars....but there will be 9 free seeds worth 90 dollars....so the seeds altogether are about 8 to 9 dollars apiece...and I do believe these will be some nice ones...like so many other ones are....so i think i'll be happy with growing these and and at a good price.....I could go cheaper other good seeds here but these highs kinda interest me this time around....tks


----------



## mrnice

Read my recent dealings with Attitude, that should sway your decision, out of 11 seeds in total about 7 cracked grew tap roots then withered and died the rest didn't even crack.
Steer clear of Dutch Passion last year i grew out 40 x feminised, again some very bad and unstable genetics.
Kalimans Seeds, i have done many test grows for this company and never had a seeds not crack and grow very strong with beautiful harvests and tastes although only available in regular seeds and not feminised the percentage was about 7 females from 10 seeds, also an excellent company for after market service.
Paradise Seeds Sensi Star is awesome i can guarantee if you get you right pheno you will be over the moon, 56 days flowing great stone,smoke and yields.
Keep you nute strength maxing out at cf16 when in flower as they dont like high strength nutrients.
Mrnice
Mrnice


----------



## jungle

Sensi star sounds really great....I'm looking for a more economical seed ..I'n ..contemplating sweet kush by kush cannibas seeds..its a sweet tooth crossed with og kush.....and bubble Kush  by Royal Queen seeds...bubble gum and og kush...and  Venice Beach Afgan by Keres seeds.....og kush and white widow....i have enough functional upity type stone weed already...but lacking in some that has a body stone and something for sleep....or mixed body and head stone...hopefully strong......so these strains are what I'm hoping to get when I order...thanks for your suggestions ...my next grow coming up will be juicy fruit, terperella, white russian, and power kush.....then the ones I just mentioned after that if all is still going ok...i have some silver surfer haze....trinity kush...ppp........white widow.....alcapulco gold collumbian gold and unknown strain....all in flower now..and they were ordered from attitude....and about 5 automatics going...but i like the seeds I'm hoping to order sometime in near future...from the tude...and at a good price....


----------



## Warrior

http://med-man-brand.com/

My personal suggestion......"Purple Rock Star Kush"......


----------



## Warrior

Med mans "Purple Pain Killer" one of best strains I have ever grown/smoked..... 

12\12 From seed(250W HPS) in a 3x3x5 tent, with 4-5 other plants in there... 

View attachment th_DSCF0685_zps7543a7a2.jpg


----------



## jungle

The painkiller is here at attitude and i found rock star kush but no purple....sounds like two strains i'd be glad to be growing....


----------



## Warrior

Med man's beans are not offered at attitude.....but many other seed sites......cheap,($50 for 13 beans) and wicked smoke! 

http://youtu.be/sbC1lEczDDw


----------



## jungle

i'll get pain killer, since it has sensi star in it.....and the bubble kush....because of the bubble gum and og...i know it's not the real bubba kush...but I think it will be ok...... and the sweet kush sweet tooth crossed with og....the sweet tooth has some Hawaiian in it....I'll check out the med mans beens.....I recieved the juicy fruit today...they look nice and big and healthy.....15 seeds for 100 dollars 5 dollars shipping.....made it safe....6 free seeds all fems and all juicy fruit....so 26 fem  seeds 105 dollars total....I had a nice cola grow from these guys once before.....All plants were robust imo....thanks for suggestions...


----------



## jungle

..


----------

